

The Jerrycan: Astonishingly Beautiful Industrial Design From The 1930s - todayiamme
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/the_wehrmachtkanister_aka_jerrycan_astonishingly_good_industrial_design_from_the_1930s_17788.asp

======
pepsi_can
As an application developer this story makes me wish I had taken a few
industrial design courses back in college.

------
BenSS
Effective design! I need to go see if they make anything like this still with
a real nozzle. The plastic 'no drip' nozzles you find in the bulk hardware
stores are completely worthless.

~~~
vdm
There is a spout which attaches to the same holes as the cap and latches on
very securely. You don't need a funnel.

For example: [http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/acatalog/5-LITRE-RED-STEEL-
JERRY-...](http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/acatalog/5-LITRE-RED-STEEL-JERRY-CAN--
F-5200-----RED-FLEXIBLE-POURING-SPOUT--3210-.html)

~~~
BenSS
That rocks. Too bad we can no longer buy plain ol' flexi spouts in the US due
to EPA regulations.

